# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán đầu BT, tăng tốc, dao tiện, mũi khoan, dao phay, doa, .... 100% của Nhật (Rẻ)

## NhanCNC

Mình mới về lô hàng dụng cụ dùng cho máy CNC, máy tiện, phay ... 
Gồm: Đầu BT 30, 40, 50 ... dùng Collet, trụ đủ các loại, có cả đầu BT dành cho máy chuyên dụng, đầu nối. đầu tăng tốc...
Mũi khoan, dao tiện, dao phay mặt, dao phay cầu, dao phay, chém gió, ... chống tâm, bạc đạn NTN, JBS... mũi khoan dùng cho máy tự động và rất nhiều mặt khác.
Toàn bộ hàng đều là hàng của Nhật 100%, cũ có, mới có
Các công ty, các đại lý có nhu cầu mua lẻ hay sỉ liên hệ cho mình, ưu tiên mua hết mỗi món thì sẽ cân kg.
Liên hệ: 0120.377.8022
Hình thức mua: gián tiếp hoặc trực tiếp
Mình đang tim mối cho những lô hàng tới sắp về.

----------


## anhcos

Địa chỉ bác ở đâu thế, mình ghé qua xem có kiếm được món gì hay không?

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ xem có đồ nào của NT30 không?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Địa chỉ bác ở đâu thế, mình ghé qua xem có kiếm được món gì hay không?


Chà chà có bác anhcos nhờ vả tý được không đây  :Big Grin: , nếu được bác bốc giúp em cái cán BT30 khỏa phẳng và cái cán BT30 ra kẹp ER16; cám ơn nhiều nhiều

----------


## Diyodira

Cho địa chỉ đê, muốn mua 5 cái bt30 er32, bác chủ cho giá trực tiếp vào đây nhé, thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu nhớ không lầm thì em nó ở quốc lộ 1 , từ hương lộ 2 đi ra quẹo phải 1 tí là gặp

----------


## terminaterx300

> nếu nhớ không lầm thì em nó ở quốc lộ 1 , từ hương lộ 2 đi ra quẹo phải 1 tí là gặp


lộn hàng rùi, hàng này ở bên An Sương, kaka

----------


## Diyodira

> lộn hàng rùi, hàng này ở bên An Sương, kaka


As chỗ nào bác, mình ở ngay đó mà hổng biết.
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Mua nhiều chia lại mình 2 cái nhé bác điradivo

----------


## Diyodira

> Mua nhiều chia lại mình 2 cái nhé bác điradivo


Ok, mà khg biết giá sao, chắc cỡ 1lít/cái (4xị) ha ha

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## NhanCNC

Các bác để lại số đt cho em, em sẽ liên lạc ngay

----------


## anhcos

> Các bác để lại số đt cho em, em sẽ liên lạc ngay


Bác cho cái địa chỉ đi, buôn bán mà sao tiết kiệm mấy con chữ thế.

----------

zentic

----------


## NhanCNC

> Bác cho cái địa chỉ đi, buôn bán mà sao tiết kiệm mấy con chữ thế.


Oan, địa chỉ của em 563 quốc lộ 1 a
Em up thêm hình để các bác xem coi cái nào cần lụm xài chơi, em nhắm nhắm mà bán chứ k chặt chém, rẻ hơn nhiều so với Tạ Uyên nên cứ là yên cái tâm

----------

anhcos

----------


## NhanCNC

> Bác cho cái địa chỉ đi, buôn bán mà sao tiết kiệm mấy con chữ thế.


Trước khi tới bác điện trước cho em về mở kho cho bác. 01203778022

----------


## NhanCNC

Nhiều người cần đầu 30 nhỉ, ai lấy qua xem gấp hôm nay thì tốt k thì mấy cò tới hốt mất cái ngon.
Báo giá này ai muốn mua về xài hay bán lại cũng được nè
BT 50 1400k
BT 40 800-->900k
BT 30 500->600k
Miễn trả giá hay thương lượng
ĐT để đặt gạch nhé

----------


## occutit

BT30 loại phả mặt bác có không vậy.

----------


## NhanCNC

> BT30 loại phả mặt bác có không vậy.


có nhé bac

----------


## itanium7000

Hai loại em đánh dấu dưới hình đây có BT30 không bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cho địa chỉ đê, muốn mua 5 cái bt30 er32, bác chủ cho giá trực tiếp vào đây nhé, thanks.


@ Diyodira : Gọi cho bác Diyodira không được mà Box của bác cũng đầy nên không liên lạc được đây

----------


## buithonamk42

Bạn có đầu BT40 loại dài như hình bạn chụp cầm bằng tay (Hoặc dài hơn nếu có), collet hình trụ không?

----------

trieuduong

----------


## hung1706

Mấy cái mũi khoan, taro với dao phay loại nhỏ khoảng <10mm bán sao vậy bác chủ ơi

----------


## NhanCNC

Các bác điện thoại cho em rồi ghé lựa thoải mái nhé

----------


## hung1706

Dạ bác có món nào thì show lên và giá cả ra sao cho anh em mua hàng biết bác có món gì để mua. Em thấy vậy đỡ tốn thời gian với mấy chục k tiền đt để hỏi linh tinh bác ạ @@
Em xin cảm ơn !

----------

hminhtq

----------


## NhanCNC

> Dạ bác có món nào thì show lên và giá cả ra sao cho anh em mua hàng biết bác có món gì để mua. Em thấy vậy đỡ tốn thời gian với mấy chục k tiền đt để hỏi linh tinh bác ạ @@
> Em xin cảm ơn !


bác cần mua gì thì nói yc e sẽ tìm coi hàng còn k chứ show lên cả mấy ngàn món sao show nổi. chát zalo với e nhé 01203778022

----------


## TANHUANH

> Mình mới về lô hàng dụng cụ dùng cho máy CNC, máy tiện, phay ... 
> Gồm: Đầu BT 30, 40, 50 ... dùng Collet, trụ đủ các loại, có cả đầu BT dành cho máy chuyên dụng, đầu nối. đầu tăng tốc...
> Mũi khoan, dao tiện, dao phay mặt, dao phay cầu, dao phay, chém gió, ... chống tâm, bạc đạn NTN, JBS... mũi khoan dùng cho máy tự động và rất nhiều mặt khác.
> Toàn bộ hàng đều là hàng của Nhật 100%, cũ có, mới có
> Các công ty, các đại lý có nhu cầu mua lẻ hay sỉ liên hệ cho mình, ưu tiên mua hết mỗi món thì sẽ cân kg.
> Liên hệ: 0120.377.8022
> Hình thức mua: gián tiếp hoặc trực tiếp
> Mình đang tim mối cho những lô hàng tới sắp về.Đính kèm 6597Đính kèm 6598Đính kèm 6599Đính kèm 6600Đính kèm 6601Đính kèm 6602Đính kèm 6603Đính kèm 6604Đính kèm 6605Đính kèm 6606Đính kèm 6607Đính kèm 6608Đính kèm 6609Đính kèm 6610


Bác có em BT50 tăng tốc cho máy phay cnc ko vậy?

----------


## thehiena2

Đúng là Các Hạ hàng thật khủng bố quá đi hjhjhj. Thích ơi là thích mà chưa biết mua về để dùng được.

----------


## hoahong102

không thấy pro này ghé lại forum, mình đang cần 1-2 cái bát khỏa mặt  đường kính 50-80

----------

